# I want to marry my Girfriend who is a US citizen and move to NY - Any problems?



## davebreeds (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi all,

I am currently in a transatlantic relationship. My girfriend/ Financee who lives in NY and is a US citizen. We know we want to be together and it makes sense for me to move there as she has a 12yr old daughter...school etc.. So not a good time for her to up sticks and come here to the UK. I have an 8 yr old son who lives with mother full time on the other side of the UK.

I am an IT project manager, Prince2 certified with some 12 yrs experience technical and managerial experience. I dont have a degree but have Btec diplomas in engineering and electronics i also have lots of other stuff like microsoft certs etc

Basically I am looking for my best options to get out there full time and hopefully be able to work. We have discussed marriage and decided we both want this...

Does anybody have any good advice/comments on how to go about this and how long the various process's can take.?

Any help gratefully recieved, Thanks.

Dave.


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Dave!

The short & quick answer is to go ahead an obtain a K-1 fiancé visa.

However there is a firm stipulation that you must get married within 90 days of entry into the country. Once you're married you can then apply for a temporary green card which will then allow you to work here.

The card will be limited to an initial 2 year period which you need to then apply to have the temporary status lifted.

Take a good look at the link above and ensure you understand the section about leaving the country before marriage.


----------



## davebreeds (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks Rachel,

Do you know if this process is generally successful and and how long the process usually takes... I see you work in IT, do you think I would be okay finding work..??


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

Unless they find some criminal skeletons in your cupboard then you should be fine. All told you're probably looking at 4-5 years until you get your final official permanent green card - however once the ball's rolling you'll find most of it is just formality and waiting for the USCIS to get around to processing your paperwork. As a 'benefit' of marriage you'll also be allowed to apply for a dual-citizenship within three years of marriage (which will open up governmental and military jobs to you - especially those requiring security clearance).

IT's still very big out here - outsourcing hasn't killed the market but it has altered it. However, good PM's are hard to find. Good trained PM's are even rarer...

You thought about what sort of business you're looking at targeting? I'd imagine with Prince2 you'd be thinking blue-chip size which might hinder you slightly but then again you might be in a position to help such companies foster the process as Prince2's still looking to take off here in the US.

I myself went through PRIDE (simplified Prince that we used for the British Army) many years ago and - oh boy - was that ever fun!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Also, a warning. Do not get married and apply afterwards. That is a much slower process. Once you are in the country on the K-1, you can apply for a work authorization, and start work before you are married. Then once your are married you apply for a temporary green card.

Will you be moving to the New York City area?


----------

